# Puppy belly button hernia



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

Anybody have experience with puppy hernias. I have one female that has a small hernia a little smaller than a dime. It seems to be growing with her. I contacted the vets I use and they had me do a "squish" test. I put my fingers around it and squish it, no discomfort to the pup. It seems to only contain air and doesnt have anything else in it. Its like a little mini balloon. I can squish it and it will suck back inside then it reinflates like a little balloon. Puppies are 4 weeks today. Vet said as long as no discomfort to the pup and I can keep an eye on it and squish it to make sure it doesnt have anything in it then Its ok to wait on it and they will determine what to do at 6 weeks when they are in for their shots. I will put a picture up of it when I get home to my camera.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We've seen a few puppy hernias over the years. I had one puppy that I sold at a discount because of the hernia. I think the operation was quoted at $250 to repair then. The hernia later completely disappeared and no surgery was required. I bought a puppy with a hernia once and got a discount for hernia surgery and did have to have it repaired when the pup was 5-6 mos. old. Sometimes those type of hernias go away and sometimes they have to be repaired later. I don't have any idea what the percentages might be for natural healing vs. surgery.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

How does the puppy walk, With its head down? not looking up? you can have the surgery around 8 weeks, you do need to get it done as if it grows vitale organs could move in the area and create real discomfort,and possibly damage to them.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Micah,

Multiple times a day VIGOROUSLY rub the muscle structure around the opening.

What you are feeling is a bit of "fat" that is squishing through the hole.

By VIGOROUSLY rubbing, you irritate the muscle tissue under the skin and it sends blood to the area to begin the "healing" process. If you do this, its likely to be closed by 7 weeks of age.

These things are not true hernias. They are "birthing trauma" and that in turn produces a "delayed closing" of the opening.

WRL


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes its an umbilical hernia. I have been squishing the hernia as its put by my vet but massaging the muscles around it will help stimulate it to get the proper blood flow to it help it start healing?? 

Other than the hernia the pup is completely normal. She looks up and walks and prances just like the others. Keeps her head down to "root" where to potty. I wouldnt know that anything was wrong if was to walk into the pups room and look and play with them. It doesnt seem to affect her at all. That must be why my vet suggested keeping an eye on it until the 6 week shots. I can try the massaging and squishing method to see if it helps at all.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

WRL said:


> Micah,
> 
> Multiple times a day VIGOROUSLY rub the muscle structure around the opening.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I did when I received my 7 week old pup. By week 12 it was completely closed. This was the advice I got from my vet also.
Mark Land


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

do these have any complications or implications as far as future breeding purposes go?? Is there any reason why the dog couldnt be or shouldnt be bred? I had the vet do a 110 dollar surgery on her. It seemed to involve them slicing the skin in a circle all the way around it then pulling the skin together and stitching it after the belly button was stitched shut. No anitbiotics or anything else needed. Just a small liquid pain kiiller. She hasnt licked it or picked at it or anything else. Just leaves it alone. She is supposed to be under a less active play and work schedule to heal properly. She still bounces around like nothing was ever done to her. She is almost 7 weeks old. I just want some info for breeding purposes with dogs that have had these. thanks


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

No breeding implications.

WRL


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Every mammal is born with an umbilical "hernia". Some are noticable, most are not. The noticable ones usually close with age, whether you rub them or not. Think of a donut when its dropped in the fry pan. As the donut grows, the hole shrinks. Same with congenital umb-hernias. If there's pain with them, or they don't close by 6mos to a year, they may need surgical repair.


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

My pup had an umbilical hernia like you describe. My vet said if it was caught early enough you could massage it and it might go away. As the pup gets older the ring scars over and surgery is needed. I had my pup's hernia repaired at 4-5 months old and it cost $80. He's good as new


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Seems like all my best Chesapeakes have had puppy nubs; in the big scheme of doggy flaws these aren't even on my radar. My freaky-eyed girl in my avatar is two and you'd never know she had a big one, almost walnut sized. You can see it here, and I was trying to take a photo where it wasn't noticeable so someone would buy her (whole other story...nobody wanted her).









The vet that told me about the trick of massaging them, also said it probably wouldn't work on Panda's since she was already 7 weeks, and hers was so big she'd most likely need the surgery (which is minor). But I tried it anyway and a month later you could just barely see it:









You couldn't tell she ever had one by 4 months.

Most of those little bumps you see aren't real hernias; it's just fatty tissue poking out of the incompletely closed spot where the umbilical cord was attached. A friend sent me a link about puppy hernias and these have a name (which I can't recall) a true hernia is fairly serious and dogs that have those always need surgery and should not be bred. These little puppy bumps are rarely ever serious. The vet who told me the massaging trick breeds Labs and explained the reason it works: by poking the stuff back inside regularly, you irritate the opening which then forms scar tissue and shrinks. It then becomes too small for anything to bulge out of.


----------



## Northern Lights Kennels (May 9, 2006)

If you plan on breeding eventually & end up doing a C section it can usually be taken care of then with little to no cost from most vets. Just keep an eye on it and if the dog is not affected by it it is "NO BIG DEAL".


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

I went ahead and did the surgery on her. Cost 110.00 dollars. The couple that wanted her because of personality etc changed their minds because of it last minute and I sent them with another pup. The funny thing about it is if I was able to keep one for myself it would be her. She has all the best traits of any of the females in my litter. Two days later and I still have to keep her crated because she just wants to be a puppy and isnt careful. She came through it great and we are back in the swing of things. 

Thanks to all for the info again, its awesome to have such an invaluable resource available to us all here.


----------

